# Need help with an enclosure for a Diamond Hatchy.



## CV_AUDIO (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi guys. It's hard rubbish time in my suburb which means one thing, lots of prospective DIY enclosures!  Unfortunately I haven't had a whole lot of experience in terms of the do's and don'ts when it comes to materials. Below are a couple of pictures of the little side drawer I picked up and stripped down. 
Hopefully the pics work :/ (I seem to struggle with uploading pictures properly)
Anyway, does this look like it would be suitable? I.e. Nothing poisonous or harmful to the snake, I know I've seen plenty of vivariums using laminate but I
don't know if it's special or just normal stuff. Rough dimensions are 41x33x73 so I think that should be adequate for the Diamond when she arrives without
being so big as to scare the poor girl.

Feedback and advice would be much appreciated, cheers.


----------



## pharskie (Apr 13, 2012)

Make the top into a sort of box section with a hinged lid for access to hide all your wires. Use 6mm aluminium tracks that you can buy from bunnings for a sliding glass front. Find some cool looking branches to cut flush and mount as a climbing perch, I cut mine flush to the floor and the other end to the wall. Use liquid nails and a couple screws to secure the branches. Stain whatever colour you like and seal it ALL using pondtite pond sealer making sure to do at least two or three coats. I find a misting bottle helps get the pondtite into all hard to reach spots. Finally go to your local pet store or eBay and get an aqua one aquarium background that you can cut to size to hide your wires for items like thermometer wire and thermostat wires. Many people have different approaches to builds but this is just what I would be doing if it where me. Hope this helps mate


----------



## jonez (Apr 13, 2012)

id just put a matchin pine top on it then just hinge a glass or perspec door on the front make it easier access. but ye with the top just put a false top in first to mount lights and to hide wires.


----------



## CV_AUDIO (Apr 13, 2012)

pharskie said:


> Make the top into a sort of box section with a hinged lid for access to hide all your wires. Use 6mm aluminium tracks that you can buy from bunnings for a sliding glass front. Find some cool looking branches to cut flush and mount as a climbing perch, I cut mine flush to the floor and the other end to the wall. Use liquid nails and a couple screws to secure the branches. Stain whatever colour you like and seal it ALL using pondtite pond sealer making sure to do at least two or three coats. I find a misting bottle helps get the pondtite into all hard to reach spots. Finally go to your local pet store or eBay and get an aqua one aquarium background that you can cut to size to hide your wires for items like thermometer wire and thermostat wires. Many people have different approaches to builds but this is just what I would be doing if it where me. Hope this helps mate



Thanks for the advice pharksie 
Why do you use pondtite? Is it to prevent any toxins leaking from the wood, glue etc?


----------



## pharskie (Apr 13, 2012)

It's to water proof it and to make sure no fumes are released into the enclosure


----------



## CV_AUDIO (Apr 13, 2012)

Cool, thanks for that. I'll make sure I get some. Due to how narrow the enclosure is I'm thinking of making it a hinged glass door instead of fiddling around with tiny slides. Any idea where I could get hinges for glass panels from?


----------



## pharskie (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe bunnings or your local glazier


----------



## CV_AUDIO (Apr 13, 2012)

Reckon I'll try a glazier. Whenever I go into bunnings I get blank stares. Noone at the store had any idea that they even stocked glass runner -_-


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 13, 2012)

Bunnings has those hinges and push click magnetic release thingies like on glass front TV cabinets (suit 5mm float glass) Bunnings has little vents made of plastic coated aluminium (louver style) that you can screw on the outside (after drilling some vent holes) Put 2 vents (at least) one side near the bottom close to the front, other side near the top closer to the back.... for good airflow


----------



## CV_AUDIO (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe I will go to bunnings then  Although the glass I have is 6mm not 5. Kinda hoping to use the stuff I have at my disposal already rather then getting new glass which can be pretty pricey if you do it often enough.

Thanks for the info CaptainRatbag


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 13, 2012)

Glass is cheap as chips.... if you took a piece of glass to a glazier and asked for it to be cut, it would prolly cost as much as just buying 5 mill float glass the size you want. ^mm is too thick (overkill) for your enclosure. Dont get hardened glass (expensive and breaks into a zillion bits if it gets damaged) and laminated needs a frame because the film between the 2 pieces of glass will always be sticking out. A frame covers this.


----------



## CV_AUDIO (Apr 13, 2012)

Ill keep that in mind, thanks  I got a quote for the size I need and it was around $50 for a piece 62x40 with polished edges. Know of anything cheaper? Certainly isn't cheap as chips


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 14, 2012)

Must be dearer your end.... I got 2 pieces of 5mm float cut to 560 x 485 with the sharp edges stoned (sanded) for $35 at the first glass shop I saw and walked in off the street. I thunk that was pretty cheap? less than a 3rd of the price of perspex....

Maybe my chips are dearer than yours? hehehehe


----------



## CV_AUDIO (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, that is almost unfair. I bought perspex for my bredli enclosure because its was $30 cheaper than glass :/


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 29, 2012)

CV_AUDIO said:


> Ill keep that in mind, thanks  I got a quote for the size I need and it was around $50 for a piece 62x40 with polished edges. Know of anything cheaper? Certainly isn't cheap as chips



im paying 77.70 for two pieces of 645 x 500 in 5mm thats had rounded edges from morton bay glass on wondal road in brisbane


----------



## Reptar859 (Apr 29, 2012)

Shop around CV I have got 760x500x5mm with polished edges and radiused corners for 40 bucks.

P.S I wouldnt go any higher than this with 5mm due to flex issues.


----------



## rvcasa (May 9, 2012)

CV_AUDIO said:


> Ill keep that in mind, thanks  I got a quote for the size I need and it was around $50 for a piece 62x40 with polished edges. Know of anything cheaper? Certainly isn't cheap as chips



Someone on another post was paying $10 around Acacia Ridge, I think?


----------

